# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  FA urgent petite chatte à la rue suite décès, elle attend devant la porte - Dpt 34

## Anaïs

Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

🆘Recherche une famille d'accueil en urgence pour cette petite misère🆘
Une petite femelle de 10 ans qui viens de perdre sa maîtresse et se retrouve à la rue, elle ne quitte pas la porte d'entrée espérant retrouver son amour perdue, elle est très sociable.
Sur Sète et ses alentours

Contact Association Help Doggy : contacthelpdoggy@gmail.com







https://www.facebook.com/helpdoggy/posts/2556577424442833?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant

des news de l'asso : Elle est câline, gourmande, pas de nom, on connais pas son état on a pas pu prendre en charge on a plus de fa

Minette toujours à la rue

Recherche FA 34 et limitrophe

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

tjrs d'actualité

----------


## Ioko

A t elle été mise a l abri?

----------


## doriant

possible, la publi a été effacée. v tenter den savoir plus.

elle a donc trouvé fa, on me confirme qu'elle cherche bien un adoptant, sauf que bon tt a été effacé. G redemandé ttes les infos et sa foto... en attente.

----------

